
Good Developers Don't Trust Employeers - externalreality
Good developers who are open minded and free spirited don&#x27;t trust employers. This is the conclusion I have drawn after spending far to much time researching articles and academic papers theorizing why tech turnover is so high. There are 2 reason actually:<p>1. Companies over hype the position (like requiring an Architect&#x27;s training when the job really requires a construction worker). The Architect will likely leave the job in 1.5 years (which is the average turnover rate at many tech companies)<p>2. Trust between companies and tech developers is low. Tech environments are pretty hostile at times and developers absorb all of this. They wait for employers to address these problems but only receive lip service and wishful thinking. Trust devolves. After multiple rounds of this, developers develop a general distrust for companies in general and leave at the first sign of higher pay or better benefits. Loyalty is rare.<p>These are the major take aways I got from hawking every article and paper on the topic I can find. If you have a good article on the topic and care to share it, please do. I will definitely read it carefully.
======
playing_colours
Good developers are the ones who have many years of experience. They got their
battle scars and can recognize insincerity, poor ethics, and lack of expertise
in employers. They became better in soft skills, got marketing, domain
knowledge.

I noticed that often a few lines of job advertisement, a half hour meeting
with a company say enough to effectively notice the patterns of bullshitness
and run away.

~~~
quickthrower2
Any company that’s about to be taken over = run away based on my small bias
sample size.

------
deeteecee
Regarding #1 for expectations of a position, many people don't know how to
properly articulate the position well. I say unfortunately, it's up to the
candidate to do his due diligence and ultimately, still test the job in the
early phase. Now, if it's really far off, that's just poorly done then.

2\. Just sounds like bad companies or big companies to me. Makes sense to me,
move on. That's the sign of a good developer as well as a strong individual in
my book.

------
duxup
What does anyone mean by "trust employers" or things like that anymore?

Do you trust you'll get a paycheck? I generally do.

Do you trust years of "that promotion is coming"? If it is years then you've
got your answer, it's not about trust.

Leaving for higher pay isn't about "trust" IMO, it's just an option that you
take or don't.

------
navyad
Very true with the company having shitty managers living in old ages, imposes
the brainless day to day activities like updating number excel sheets instead
of on focusing on actual work. ++ for office politics.

------
jones1618
There's a 3rd reason: In my experience, tech employee turnover is often
directly related to corporate/executive turnover. You can hire into the most
forward-thinking, technology-valuing workplace and then find that a merger,
acquisition or management purge transforms your company into a hide-bound,
change-averse organization that suddenly sees research as an extravagance and
development as a red-line expense counting against the bottom-line.

I've seen this devolution happen at least three times in my career at three
different companies. In every case, it results in devaluation, then
exploitation, then burnout of previously enthusiastic, talented developers who
soon leave. Sadly (even if you are a staunch capitalist in the executive
suite) this "streamlining" almost always proves misguided as the company
inevitably loses all technical credibility, innovation stalls and it loses any
competitive edge it might have had along with market share.

